# linguinie salad with italian dressing and spice...help!



## bosbos51 (Mar 26, 2004)

ok...this is the EASIEST thing to make...but for some reason, i can't get the measurements right - or something - but it never quite tastes right....

i'm trying to make a linguinie salad that has green bell pepper, tomato, onions, and cucumbers - tossed with italian dressing and the suddenly salad spice mixture.

sounds easy enough, right?

well then why can't i get the dressing to spice ratio correct???

it's SO frustrating!

please help! 

thanks!


----------

